# Neues Headset oder neue Kopfhoerer + seperates Mikrofon?



## thysol (5. November 2010)

Hallo PCGH Community,

Ich plane den Kauf eines neues Headsets beziehungsweise eines neuen Kopfhoerers + seperatem Mikrofon. Welches der beiden Optionen ist besser? Dass einsatzgebiet waere fast ausschliesslich PC Spiele. Mein Budget betraegt max. 175 euro. Habt ihr irgendwelche Vorschlaege?

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Vorraus fuer die Antworten.


----------



## Balthiel (5. November 2010)

Hallo thysol,

habe mich eben wegen fast der gleichen Frage registriert. Immer wieder sehe ich die Fragen nach DEM Headset oder DEM Kopfhörer, aber nie nach Mikrofonen.

Ich persönlich habe mich mittlerweile dafür entschlossen den Kopfhörer + Mikrofon Weg einzuschlagen. Gründe dafür sind:
- Qualitativ hochwertiger Kopfhörer bringt mir auch was für's Musik hören
- Falls das Mikro kaputt geht, kann ich mir kostengünstig Ersatz beschaffen. (erfahrungsgemäß geht eher das Mikro kaputt als der Kopfhörer)
- Kein störendes Mikro vorm Mund beim Essen (push to talk um nicht alle mit dem Geschmatze zu nerven )

Als Kopfhörer hab ich mich frühzeitig für den AKG K530 entschieden, hatte allerdings noch nicht die Möglichkeit ihn Probezutragen, -zuhören.

Für mich stellt sich also noch die Frage nach dem passenden Mikro. Ansteck oder Standmikro?
Diesbezüglich kommen dann die Bedenken: Stört das Ansteckmikro bei der Bewegungsfreiheit? Gibt es überhaupt qualitativ gute Mikrofone (keine High end Hi-Fi Teile.)

Im Endeffekt muss man sich selbst mal überlegen was für einen bequemer ist oder mit was man sich eher anfreunden kann.

Hoffe etwas zum Denken angeregt und auch ein paar weitere Blickpunkte in deine Anschaffungspläne eingebracht zu haben.


----------



## püschi (5. November 2010)

Also ich hab auch das AKG K530 und zusätzlich ein Ansteckmikro für knapp 10€ von Saturn/Media Markt gekauft. Habs einfach an das Kabel vom Kopfhörer gesteckt und so stört es mich keineswegs. 

Die Aufnahmequalität soll auch ganz gut sein. => Sogar besser als das Mikro vom 5.1-Medusa


----------



## thysol (6. November 2010)

Hat keiner einen Vorschlag? Das AKG ist ok aber bei meinem genannten Budget ist glaube ich mehr drin.


----------



## iceman650 (6. November 2010)

Der Beyerdynamic DT660 wäre eine gute Alternative. Der hört sich sagen wir recht analytisch und kalt an, ist aber keinesfalls Bassschwach. Falls du genaueres über den 660er herausfinden möchtest, m00hk00h hat im hifi-forum.de einen super Test dazu geschrieben, und wenn du sonst Fragen zum 660er hast, meiner sitzt grade auf meinem Kopf, schreib mich an. Trotzdem würde ich einfach mal Probehören, Hifi-Händler sollte es auch in Irland geben 

Hier der Test: http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=211&thread=182&postID=28#28


Mfg, ice


----------



## querinkin (6. November 2010)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall ein Kopfhörer und dazu ein seperates Mikrofon nehmen. 
Der Kopfhörer hängt sehr stark von deinem persönlichen Geschmack ab. Falls es dir irgendwie möglich ist solltest du bevor du kaufst probehören. 

Kann dir unter anderem den Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro oder den Audio-Technica ATH-M50 empfehlen. Das sind beides geschlossene Kopfhörer.

Meine Meinung zu den Beiden:

*Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro*
Der Beyer kommt wirklich sehr sehr tief runter. Der Bass ist etwas "langsamer"  als beim Audio-Technica. Die Höhen sind etwas zurückhaltender/dumpfer als beim  Audio-Technica. Der Tragekomfort ist sensationell. Der 770  schirmt Umgebungsgeräusche sehr gut ab. Die Verarbeitung ist, wie beim Audio-Technica ebenfalls, qualitativ  sehr hochwertig.

*Audio-Technica ATH-M50*
Der AT kommt ebenfalls tief in den Basskeller, jedoch nicht so tief wie  der DT 770 Pro. Der Bass ist sehr direkt/schnell. Die Höhen sind etwas  ausgeprägter.  Der Tragekomfort hat mir beim Beyerdynamic besser gefallen.

Habe mich schlussendlich für den Beyerdynamic entschieden. Aber wie gesagt, es ist gut möglich das dir der Audio-Technica besser gefällt. Deshalb solltest du dir die Beiden vor dem Kauf unbedingt anhören.


----------



## thysol (6. November 2010)

Erstmal danke fuer die Antworten.

Ist denn das DT 770 besser als das DT660, wenn ja werde ich das wohl nehmen. Welches Mikrofon soll ich denn dann dazu kaufen?

Wie schliesse ich dann die Kopfhoerer ueberhaupt an? Ich habe Onboard Sound und ein Onkyo A-9155 Stereo Verstaerker.


----------



## Arkogei (6. November 2010)

Ich hab das Ednet Microphone Desk Tischmikrofon (83011) | Geizhals.at Deutschland. Die Sprachqualität ist auf jedenfall gut, kein Rauschen, Kratzen oder Sonstiges. 

Vielleicht wäre ja das Headset http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a540263.html  auch was für dich, da kannste wenn du des Mikro wenn des nicht brauchst einfach hochklappen. Überlege mir auch grad obs ein Headset oder ein Kopförer sein soll.


----------



## thysol (7. November 2010)

Wir waere denn dann diese Kombination:

Beyerdynamic DT770 PRO Headset - 80 OHM: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

ednet Desk Microphone: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Der Kopfhoerer hat 80 Ohm. Reicht da der Onboard Sound aus um es zu betreiben? Oder kann ich den Kopfhoerer an meinen Onkyo A-9155 anschliessen? Wuerde der Onkyo das Signal zusaetzlich verstaerken?


----------



## querinkin (7. November 2010)

Jup, der Onboard-Sound reicht für die 80Ohm. Ob du mit dem DA-Wandler des Onboard-Chips jedoch das volle Potenzial des Kopfhörers ausschöpfst bezweifle ich. Da du ihn zum gamen benutzen möchtest wäre bei dieser Stereolösung womöglich eine zusätzliche Soundkarte sinnvoll, da du dann Surround simulieren könntest. Ich denke dein Onboard-Chip wird das nicht können.

Wenn du ihn am Onkyo anschliesst, kannst du bequemer die Laustärke anpassen. Einen integrierten Kopfhörerverstärker wird der Onkyo nicht haben. In der Bedienungsanleitung habe ich diesbezüglich jedenfalls Nichts gefunden. Könnte mich aber auch irren.

Wie schon beim letzten Beitrag erwähnt solltest du, falls irgenwie möglich, dir die den Kopfhörer vor dem Kauf anhören. Der 770 Pro hat einen eher dumpfen Hochtonbereich. Es könnte gut sein, dass dir deshalb z.B. der Audio-Technica besser gefällt. Bei mir wars nicht so, aber jeder empfindet anders.


----------



## iceman650 (7. November 2010)

Ich würde eigentlich allgemein erst einmal Probehören, zumindest in Bereichen von 150€ und mehr. Schließlich kaufst du solch einen Hörer nicht alle Tage. Und für das Geld würde ich nicht das für mich zweitbeste akzeptieren. In Bereichen von 50€ kann ich ja ohne Probezuhören akzeptieren aber in solchen Bereichen sollte man sich vorher zumindest vergewissern, dass einem der Hörer gefällt. 

Mfg, ice


----------



## thysol (7. November 2010)

Probehoeren geht am ***** Welt leider nicht. Welche Soundkarte sollte ich denn zu dem Kopfhoerer dazu kaufen? Ich wuerde auch gerne mein Onkyo A-9155 + Klipsch RB-81 an die Soundkarte anschliessen.


----------



## querinkin (7. November 2010)

Eine Asus Xonar Essence wäre ein Tip. Die hätte einen Kopfhörerverstärker integriert. Ist allerdings ziemlich teuer. 

Den Audio-Technica oder den Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro (80Ohm) könntest du auch an einer Asus Xonar DX/D1 betreiben. Die wäre einiges preiswerter. Würde meiner Meinung nach vollkommen ausreichen. Habe meinen 770 Pro (250Ohm) auch schon an meiner Xonar DX angeschlossen. Von der Lautstärke her völlig ausreichend. Ob mit einem Kopfhörerverstärker die Dynamik, die Bässe oder was auch immer besser wären, kann ich dir nicht sagen. 
Falls du dir jedoch trotzdem eine Essence leisten willst würde ich eher zur 250Ohm Variante des Beyerdynamic greifen.


----------



## thysol (7. November 2010)

Ich denke ich nehme dann die Asus Xonar DX. Wie kann ich denn dann gleichzeitig den Onkyo A-9155 und die Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro an die Soundkarte anschliessen?


----------



## iceman650 (7. November 2010)

Warum machst du nicht den KH an den Amp?
Aber naja, wenn du blind 150€ rausfeuern musst. Aber bitte erzähl dann nicht sowas wie "kauf dir den DT770 Pro, der ist super, ich hab aber nich nichts anderes gehört".

Mfg, ice


----------



## Fussballchecker (7. November 2010)

Bei deinem Budget empfiehlt sich das hier bereits genannte Produkt von Beyerdynamic oder die ATH-A900.

Wenn du noch ein paar Euro drauflegen kannst, kaufst du die Beyerdynamic DT 880 oder Denon AH-D2000, die sich beide hervorragend fürs Spielen eignen und im Musikbereich klar stärker sind als die o.g.

EDIT: Und um deine Frage zu beantworten: Kopfhörer + Mikrofon ist der richtige Weg. Jedoch empfiehlt sich für +150€-Kopfhörer wie die hier genannten eine Soundkarte mit Verstärker (d.h. Auzentech X-Fi Forte, Asus Essence etc.) oder ein dedizierter Kopfhörerverstärker.


----------



## iceman650 (7. November 2010)

Warum bitte sollte man für Kopfhörer ab 150€ einen KHV benutzen?
Ein solcher bringt (fast) nichts, abgesehen davon, dass ein solcher KHs ab sagen wir 150-250 Ohm ermöglicht.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Lee (7. November 2010)

Mein Kopfhörer hat deutlich mehr als 150€ gekostet und ich betreibe ihn zufrieden ohne KHV.... 

@Thysol
Gleichzeitig Anlage und KH an die DX geht nicht, da diese nur einen Line Out hat, außer du betreibst den KH über den Verstärker deiner Anlage. Mit der Xonar Essence würde es funktionieren. Diese hat zusätzlich zum KH Anschluss noch einen Stereo Chinch Ausgang, an den du die Anlage hängen könntest.


----------



## Fussballchecker (7. November 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Warum bitte sollte man für Kopfhörer ab 150€ einen KHV benutzen?


Der Mann soll gar nichts, ich empfehle ihm nur und dies kostenlos. Darüber hinaus empfehle ich vor dem Kauf sich hier einen Überblick zu verschaffen, an welcher Stelle ein Amp von Vorteil ist und wo man ihn sich sparen kann. 

Der Unterschied pre-Forte und post-Forte war mit meinen Kopfhörern monumental. : )



Lee schrieb:


> Mein Kopfhörer hat deutlich mehr als 150€ gekostet und ich betreibe ihn zufrieden ohne KHV....


Das ist hervorragend, mag jedoch a) daran liegen, dass deine Kopfhörer keinen benötigen oder dass du es b) schlicht nicht besser kennst. Die +150€-Ansage meinerseits war nur eine grobe Orientierung. Meine genannte Liste ist die richtige Quelle.


----------



## thysol (7. November 2010)

Kann ich eigentlich auch noch einen 250Ohm Kopfhoerer ohne KHV verwenden oder waere der dann sehr leise?


----------



## iceman650 (7. November 2010)

Das wahrscheinlich nicht, aber die Soka wird wahrscheinlich dann stark verzerren, wenn du ihr zu viel abforderst.


----------



## querinkin (8. November 2010)

Der 770 Pro 250Ohm an einer Xonar DX ist bei 50% schon sehr laut. Obs verzerrt? Meiner Meinung nach nicht. Könnte aber sein und ich höre es nicht.  Würde sowieso nicht über längere Zeit bei der Lautstärke hören.


----------



## thysol (8. November 2010)

Wie waere es denn mit dem hier?

Beyerdynamic DT 880 Premium Stereo Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## iceman650 (8. November 2010)

Kein Ding, 32 Ohm sind perfekt. Habe auch einen Beyer mit 32 Ohm und wenn ich den an meinen iPod hänge, könnte ich mir die Ohren wegpusten. Und die Geschlossene Variante von dem, den DT770 fand ich auch sehr gut. 
Aber trotzdem habe ich den DT660 gekauft, allein weil der Preisunterschied von DT660 zu DT770 mehr war als der Klangliche Unterschied. Meine Meinung.

Mfg, ice

€dit: querinkin, ich hab niemals etwas vom DT880 geschrieben, vor allem nicht, dass der "wahrscheinlich besser ist". Er ist einfach nur die halboffene Variante vom DT770.


----------



## querinkin (8. November 2010)

Joa der 880 wird wahrscheinlich besser sein als der 770. Er ist aber auch noch ein gutes Stück teurer.


----------



## thysol (8. November 2010)

Lohnt sich etwa der Aufpreis zum DT880 nicht?


----------



## iceman650 (8. November 2010)

Von was denn?
Vom DT770 zum DT880 sollte es eigentlich nur sein, dass der Hörer eben halboffen und nicht geschlossen. Ob dir das nun 30€ wert ist, musst du selbst entscheiden. Aber da du ja nicht probehören willst...
Bei Klang gibt es nunmal kein besser oder schlechter, es kommt halt darauf an, was dir klanglich besser gefällt.

Mfg, ice


----------



## querinkin (8. November 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Lohnt sich etwa der Aufpreis zum DT880 nicht?


Keine Ahnung. Habe ihn nicht gehört.

Soweit ich weiss ist der 770 Pro (geschlossen) gleich 990 Pro (offen). Der 880 kostet 90 Euro mehr (was ich auf die schnelle finden konnte) und soll neutraler abgestimmt sein als die anderen Beiden.


----------



## iceman650 (8. November 2010)

Warum bitte vergleichst du DT770 Pro und DT990 Pro mit dem normalen DT880? Die Pro-Versionen haben aber auch garnichts mit den Edition-Varianten (den normalen) zu tun.
Das ist wie "soll ich den BMW 325i, 320i oder den Mercedes C300 kaufen?"
Das sind grundverschiedene Hörer.
Aber naja, was nutzt einem die aussage dass der eine neutraler ist als der andere wenn man nicht weiß wie neutral die andern beiden sind und in welchem Maße er neutraler sein soll.

Mfg ice


----------



## querinkin (8. November 2010)

Ich habe gelesen, dass er neutraler ist. Deshalb habe ich auch "soll" geschrieben. Wie schon im vorherigen Post gesagt habe ich den 880 nicht gehört. Der 880Pro ist 90Euro teurer als 770Pro/990Pro bei Thomann.
Habe weiter gelesen, dass der Hauptunterschied zwischen mit oder ohne Pro das Kabel und der Anpressdruck ist. Scheint mir also nicht "grundverschieden" zu sein. Könnte mich aber auch irren.

Edit:
Habe mich geirrt. 


Zitat von der Beyerdynamic Homepage:

"Der DT 880 PRO wurde für den professionellen Einsatz in Studios und für Live-Recording konzipiert. Das Kopfband ist aus einem dickeren und härteren Material. Dies sorgt für einen wesentlich höheren Anpressdruck verglichen mit dem DT 880 (Edition 2005). Der DT 880 PRO sitzt dadurch besser auf dem Kopf und klingt direkter, druckvoller und analytischer als der DT 880 (Edition 2005). Wie im Studiobereich üblich verfügt der DT 880 PRO über ein Wendelkabel. Die Gehäuseschalen sind grau und das Kopfband lässt sich durch öffnen der vier Nieten leicht austauschen. Der DT 880 (Edition 2005) wurde stattdessen zum reinen Musikhören und –genießen konzipiert. Der weichere, weniger stark anpressende Kopfbügel garantiert ein ermüdungsfreies Hören über längere Zeit und ist der Grund für einen leichteren, transparenteren und offeneren Sound im Vergleich zur PRO-Version. 

Fazit: Die Unterschiede in der mechanischen Konstruktion sind nicht gewaltig, jedoch bewirken sie einen unterschiedlichen Klangcharakter zwischen „Pro“ und „HiFi“.

Die weiteren Hörer dieser Serie
DT 990 PRO - DT 990 (Edition 2005)
DT 770 PRO - DT 770 (Edition 2005)
verhalten sich ähnlich."


----------



## iceman650 (8. November 2010)

Naja, weil ich das nicht so recht glaube, habe ich mal grade Beyerdynamic angeschrieben...
Obwohl ich denke, dass da sicher noch andere Unterschiede sind.
Was Beyerdynamic geantwortet hat, werde ich demnächst hier posten.


----------



## querinkin (8. November 2010)

Shit, da habe ich zu spät editiert.  Habe etwas diesbezüglich auf der Beyerdynamic Hompeage gefunden. Siehe vorheriger Post.


----------



## thysol (9. November 2010)

Ich erhoehe mal mein Budget auf 350 euro fuer Kopfhoerer, Mikrofon und Soundkarte.

Da solte ich doch schon besseres geben, oder ist da DT 770 + Xonar DX immer noch die beste Wahl?

Oder sollte ich das Plus an Geld in ein besseres Mikro investieren?


----------



## querinkin (9. November 2010)

Asus Xonar DX: 50 Euro
Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro: 150 Euro
irgendein Mikro: ca. 10-20 Euro

Da bleiben dir noch 130 Euro. Also wird es für ein 350 Euro Budget sicher Besseres gebe.  Mikro würde ich kein teureres nehmen. Würde eher etwas mehr für einen besseren Kopfhörer ausgeben. Naja aber wie schon öfters gesagt, bei dem Preis würde ich mir keinen Kopfhörer kaufen, den ich nicht vorher gehört habe. Ich denke in dieser Preisklasse ist der persönliche Geschmack bezüglich der klanglichen Abstimmung des Kopfhörers ausschlaggebend. Da ich noch keine 280 Euro Kopfhörer gehört habe, kann ich dir da nicht wirklich einen Tip geben.


----------



## iceman650 (10. November 2010)

querinkin schrieb:


> [...] Ich denke in dieser Preisklasse ist der persönliche Geschmack bezüglich der klanglichen Abstimmung des Kopfhörers ausschlaggebend. [...]


Ist allergrößtenteils so. Und da wäre Probehören sehr von Vorteil, auch wenn man nur 2-4 Stück bestellt und die schlechtesten (die am wenigsten genialen ) Kopfhörer gehen wieder zurück. Allerdings finden das die Versender meißt nicht so lustig und man sollte für 200€ auch mal 50km mit dem Auto fahren können.

Mfg, ice


----------



## 0815klimshuck (10. November 2010)

GUTEN TAG

ich hab seit ca. 2monaten das RAZER CARCHARIAS und finde es mal richtig HAMMER

Razer Carcharias: Neues Spieler-Headset im Hands-On-Test - Razer Carcharias, Spieler-Headset


----------



## mauorrizze (11. November 2010)

Hi, ich würde dir auch raten mal ein paar Modelle probezuhören, damit du wenigstens erahnen kannst was du brauchst. Ich selbst höre sehr viel Musik und habe mir die *AKG K701* geleistet (gebraucht wären die ebenfalls noch in deinem Budget), echt geniale Teile. Aber gerade hab ich hier noch PC350 rumliegen, neu auch nicht gerade billig aber ein echtes Gamerheadset. Das erste Probehören war vernichtend, für Musik hören haben sie meine schlimmsten Erwartungen noch übertroffen, da waren meine deutlich günstigeren alten Sennheiser besser für geeignet. Aber ich kann nachvollziehen, dass viele die zum Zocken als sehr gut geeignet empfinden. 
Will dich nur davor warnen 200€ mehr für einen Kopfhörer auszugeben, und dann beim Spielen kaum eine Verbesserung merkst. Nicht dass Hifi-Kopfhörer wie viele der hier genannten nicht zum Zocken geeignet wären, aber sie könnten einfach ungewohnt für deine Ohren klingen.


----------

